# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Me lancer dans la MAO

## Crazystyle69

Bonjour, j'ai quelque chose qui me trotte depuis pas mal de temps tant DJ..., c'est la MAO, j'aimerai vraiment m'y lancer! Donc voila plusieurs questions au quelles je voudrais des rponses:

1. Avec quelle logiciel dbuter, apprendre... Car moi j'ai Cubase mais c'est vraiment trs pouss comme logiciel et pour dbuter je dguste... j'arrive bien  faire quelque seconde de son mais c'est vraiment pas fameux...

2. Je souhaite crez du Hardstyle pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas: le Hardstyle est de la musique lectronique donc la plus grosse particularit sont ses kicks distordu et assez rapide (150 bpm en moyenne) et des mlodie le plus souvent joyeuse et festive mais parfois aussi sombre! C'est vraiment un genre que j'affectionne normment et dont je suis fan!! C'est donc pour a que je veut me lancer dans se style, mais quel pluggin ? Il y a t-il des "pack" avec tous se qui faut en kicks, leads, FX... de Hardstyle/Hardcore?

3. Si je veut vraiment poussez mon apprentissage, il y a t-il des coles, des formations pour ceci? 

4. Si quelqu'un est aussi dans la MAO et plus particulirement dans la musique lectronique, je serai intress par d'ventuel conseil ou mme apprentissage via msn, skype...

Voila je croit que c'est tout, je vous remercie d'avance pour toutes aides apports. A+



                                                        Crazystyle  :8-):

----------


## Invit

Ce logiciel est super puissant avec toute la complexit que a engendre, tout comme un photoshop pour la photo.
a demande de commencer pas  pas et d'apprendre doucement. Et d'tre bien conscient que l'on ne maitrisera pas la chose en deux jours.
Je ne connais pas les moyens de se former mais j'imagine qu'il doit exister de la littrature sur le sujet et bien des choses sur le web.
Il serait peut-tre plus pertinent d'aller faire un tour du ct des forums de musique...

----------


## jauresk

salut
je suis trs content que quelqu'un aborde enfin la question du son sur ce site parce qu'il est trs professionnel et que la plupart des gens considrent le traitement de son comme de la rigolade pourtant c'est trs complexe; pour ma part je travaille sur tous les logiciels mais je prfre fruity loops pour un dbut les bases sont faciles  aborder aprs avec le temps on se sent plus  l'aise sur tous les autres squenceur. j'ai rdig 23 chapitres sur ma mthode MAO professionnel des cours les plus basiques au Mastering pro et mme sur la production musicale 
http://soundcloud.com/djmastersuprem...reme-niggas-in
je te laisse le lien d'un de mes instrumentals

----------

